# Attaining Portuguese citizenship through family



## Marcusbento (Aug 13, 2015)

hey, 
My names Marcus and I'm looking for a little information regarding acquiring a Portuguese passport through my parents, I've browsed through some of the previous entry's on this subject and haven't quite found what I'm looking for and I also feel my situation is a little specific. 

So both my parents are Timorese but my grandfather on my dads side is Portuguese although he is deceased. My mother has a Portuguese birth certificate and is certified as a citizen having moved to Portugal from Timor. I currently live in Australia. I guess my enquiry is. Is it even possible for me to gain citizenship? Has anyone experienced a similar situation. Also documentation? What is necessary in my case if anyone knows. I apologise if this is a little vague and amateurish. Ive done some research but I'm looking for a little more before I begin the process (if possible)
Thanks for any help!
Also is it possible for me to gain citizenship through one of My parents as I don't necessarily have a lively relationship with my father?


----------



## LeBoeuf Family (Aug 25, 2015)

Just recently Portugal passed a law in which grandchildren of Portuguese nationals can be granted citizenship. You just have to prove you are eligible.


----------

